

Charles Townes, Laser Inventor, Black Hole Discoverer, Dies At 99 - rglovejoy
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/01/28/382178361/charles-townes-laser-inventor-black-hole-discoverer-dies-at-99

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957090)

